# Unit 31F progress



## lewylinto (Feb 21, 2013)

Sorry for the massive pictures and the fact some are rotated, I am working on it now!

Hi all! Firstly I will be posting regular ish updates on this but anyway on to the good stuff recently me and a few friends got ourselfs our own unit to work on our cars and have somewhere to chill out really. We are all into going to car shows and that type of thing and I'm obviously into detailing and my mates just pick stuff up from me really so we all like having a clean car so it's also somewhere to do some detailing and cleaning! :thumb:

A little bit of info on it, it has enough room to work on 3 at the same time, a nice little area that is perfect for detailing a car in, toilet downstairs and a upstairs with whats meant to be a office but we turned it into a living room type of set up and it also has a small kitchen too!

Sorry this is going to have quite a few pictures but anyway we got the keys for it on the 1st of november and we started by getting all the old stuff out that the owner didn't want and taking them to the tip! We then painted pretty much everywhere and got a couple of sofa's upstairs.



The first job in there, changing the wheel bearing on my car.


Then done a little bit of work in the detailing area, put some cupboards up and give it a bit of a tidy up. Put a work bench up and some speakers dotted about so we can have a bit of music when doing a bit of work! 



The attention then turned to lighting a making it a little bit more of a nicer place to be! So I installed some more lights and we got a tv down with a xbox and put a antenna up so we could get freeview! :doublesho





We recently got some new carpets fitted at home so I took all the offcuts to put in our little detailing area to try and make it a bit better place to work in.




Just recently installed some led lights and another tube light in the little detailing area also as you can see the carpet didn't last long before it got ruined and burnt a hole in it! We also moved the hose tap from the toilet to right where the shutter is.





Heres just a few random pictures of our unit mascot and a few daft pictures





If you have made it this far our future plans are to maybe get a lift in, get a few banner up, paint all the floor again, find a sutible floor for the detailing area and maybe get a tyre machine too!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## InfinityLoop (Feb 11, 2013)

www.imgur.com is a good image hosting website

If you link from LiveDrive you need to click public or Flickr briefcase or something stupid to get them to work


----------



## lcfcdan (Jan 3, 2013)

sounds good but none of the pictures are loading for me!


----------



## lewylinto (Feb 21, 2013)

It should be fine now :thumb:


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

that is an awesome idea !! would be good to have a good space to have a tinker and detail when the weather is poop outside. quite like the simplicity of it all !!


----------



## lewylinto (Feb 21, 2013)

It worked out at £60 each a month and we had been wanting one for a while so it seemed silly not to go for it! Saved us driving around wasting petrol and blocking up each others drives doing things


----------



## JacobDuBois (Sep 22, 2014)

lewylinto said:


> It worked out at £60 each a month and we had been wanting one for a while so it seemed silly not to go for it! Saved us driving around wasting petrol and blocking up each others drives doing things


Bloody hell that's cheap. Good on you lads I'd love to have something like this. Unfortunately most of my mates aren't as OCD as me hah


----------



## zim117 (Nov 9, 2014)

Nice find bud could kit out to be the ultimate man cave lol


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Full marks for initiative!! :thumb:

Whereabouts are you? That's a decent price you got, is that about average for your area?


----------



## roscodan (Dec 23, 2014)

looks great, and i bet you will always have someone there tinkering lol. whereabouts are you? units around me are so expensive


----------



## lewylinto (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks lads  

I live in Hartlepool in the north east and yeah thats pretty much the going rate round here, it's in rather a nice spot really as it's in a industrail estate so no ones really about unless they are going to one of the other units and we are the end unit on a row of 3 with no one else in the other two so we have the car park to ourself and a big grass field out the front too so we can have BBQ's out there in the summer and hold a couple car meets! :thumb:

We are always in it hiding from the girlfrinds and we have spent a few drunken nights in it too haha!


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Good price id love to have mates into detailing good idea id love to have somewhere like a detailing base. 

Would be a good idea for groups of people to chip in to a unit


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

^^ could be onto something there if you had the right set of reliable people


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

lewylinto said:


> ... and we have spent a few drunken nights in it too haha!


Isn't that in breach of your lease conditions?  :lol: :lol:


----------



## lewylinto (Feb 21, 2013)

Nooo it's a family friends and he's not really bothered what we do with the place as long as we don't smash it up, he come in the other week and we had taken the rails off the balcony and had a swing going off the roof! He was over the moon and had a go himself!


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

lewylinto said:


> we had taken the rails off the balcony and had a swing going off the roof! f!


.... and it was all going so well :lol:


----------



## Ramigojag (Dec 17, 2011)

I've been trying to do something like this, but its finding somewhere at a reasonable price that is happy with having cars in there. 

I found a perfect one it would have been perfect, but then he said we could only have it as long as it was never used for storage of cars or working on cars.


----------



## lewylinto (Feb 21, 2013)

Hmm I wonder why people are so bothered about it, loads of people have them round here just for that purpose and I've never heard of anyone having a problem! 

I'm sorry to heard that but when you find one id go for it in a heartbeat, it's one of the best things I've ever done!


----------



## lewylinto (Feb 21, 2013)

Well it's been a while since I posted any updates and we haven't really done much but we have recently had a big overhaul on the unit and this is how it now looks after a coat of paint and a good tidy up!











It's a lot more homely place to be and much more inviting to work on your car in! the TV on the wall downstairs is linked up to the 40inch TV upstairs with a Xbox, PS3 and free view!

Future plans are to build a sort of l shaped work top all the way around the corner underneath where the tv is all the way to the first steel girder and put some bar stools round and have a computer in the corner too. We are also going to get a bigger air compressor so we can have a tyre machine and sometime in the distant future get a ramp put in!


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

What a smart unit


----------



## Farqui (Jun 24, 2014)

Very nice, well done


----------



## lewylinto (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks lads!

I've uploaded some higher quality images as the other ones where a bit rubbish!


----------



## james_eddy (May 28, 2015)

I really need a unit like this! all the ones around me are mega expensive or occupied though


----------



## Olek (Sep 7, 2014)

Hi guys any update?


----------



## Schizophonic (Jun 8, 2006)

Talk about a blast from the past! 2015!


----------

